# URGENT...help please people



## milesandpebbles (Jan 26, 2011)

:juggle:Hello to you l ,inexperience has made me think about the question between overcab beds or fixed/french beds, i will be living in Portugal and fulltiming ,working when i can find it ,but still can live on a budget without, so,a very simple life i know ,thats what im looking for.
So my question is in the heat of Portugal which if i move to suit it ,i love hot weather...makes me feel happier in my self if you know what i mean,then will the over cab bed feel like sleeping in an oven and very uncomfortable where as the fixed bed would be alot cooler in the heat.
Sorry to go 0on but any experience of this matter i would love to know ,many thanks Miles and Pebbles :confused2:


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

milesandpebbles said:


> :juggle:Hello to you l ,inexperience has made me think about the question between overcab beds or fixed/french beds, i will be living in Portugal and fulltiming ,working when i can find it ,but still can live on a budget without, so,a very simple life i know ,thats what im looking for.
> So my question is in the heat of Portugal which if i move to suit it ,i love hot weather...makes me feel happier in my self if you know what i mean,then will the over cab bed feel like sleeping in an oven and very uncomfortable where as the fixed bed would be alot cooler in the heat.
> Sorry to go 0on but any experience of this matter i would love to know ,many thanks Miles and Pebbles :confused2:


Hi miles and pebbles.
Judging by a previous thread of yours, I assume by "fixed/French" beds you are referring to the types of bed that are found in various types of motorhome? 
I have owned motorhomes with both these types of beds and found the drop down beds of the A class of motorhome to be excellent and so easy to stow away when finished with the added bonus of the cab area becoming part of the living area.
Have a look <HERE>, register and put your question to people who regularly spend months in their motorhome in the heat of southern Spain and Portugal, I am sure they are better equipped to give you the answer you want. 
They are a friendly bunch with years of motorhoming knowledge.


----------



## milesandpebbles (Jan 26, 2011)

*thamks*

Thanks for the suggestion and i agre thats what i was thinking myself but it helps when someone more experienced thinks the same ,so im at least going in the right direction,i love the dekota with the fixed bed but then i like the added space of a fold awawy above the cab and there are more motorhomes in my price range with that feature..regards Miles


----------

